# Hub Motors



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Thanks for posting that.

There is still some aprehension with chinese products, but from my experience it is foolhardy to underestimate the chinese or their capability to match our quality at a lower price. Its only a matter of time before these guys make the hub motor an affordable piece of technology. I hope PLM, TM4 BluWav, and all the other so called "leaders" are shaking in their shoes.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

good find , a little lite on specifications .I would like to see the inside of the motor, insulation spec, bearing spec, magnet type, hub construction etc.


----------



## Aim4gold (Mar 19, 2008)

How do you convert RPM to MPH
they stated an upper end RPM of 850
what is that in MPH?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

You have to know your tire diameter.
If you go here: http://www.angelfire.com/fl/procrastination/rear.html
put in the RPMs, put in "1" for axle ratio and transmission ratio, then pick a tire size, you can calculate speed. 850 RPM and 25 in tire diameter gives 63.218 MPH


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

They mention other build options. I sent an inquiry to find out if they can build a higher power motor, will let you all know what they say if they reply.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

They sent me a response that did not answer my questions about price. I am still awaiting pricing and hopefully a catalog from them. I informed Her this was research for our site and gave her the U.R.L. but will not know anything till tomorrow.

Here is the response I currently have...



The motor you asked







can be for the 10'',12'',13'',14'' car rim,48v-72v 1500-2500w,in the future we can make 5kw.


If you want more information,pls contact me.

best wishes,

susan


----------



## 3dplane (Feb 27, 2008)

What would be suitable controller(s) for them?I can't find info on them.It is kind of important whats a good match for control.Barna.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

I dunno but it would have to be a hum-dinger of a device to control four motors, At least till they get the bigger ones developed. You would probably need some type of anti-slip system included to prevent unwanted wheel spin in rain or other adverse weather not to mention re-gen brake ability.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Just got another reply from them and they STILL did not answer my question "sort-of". I requested a catalog which lists prices and size/voltage/wattage options


Here is the reply...

Hello Sir:

Thanks for your reply.

We have many kind motors,and every motor has a larger range voltage and wattage,every voltage and wattage motor has different price and information.

so i can't give you all price and information by e-mail.

If you are interesting which one motor,you can asked me,also tell me the motor voltage and wattage,then I can tell you price,or you tell me the motor request

we can suggest you use which motors.

best wishes,
susan


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

have them send pictures of there plant , motors being built and there big r and d center .ha,ha . the one with chickens and a dirt floor next to foundry where children cast steel in bare feet . sorry I had to , now just thinking about it , I can't stop laughing . I hope its not like that .


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Probably exactly like that only you forgot the three foot tall little old lady cooking up some dogs and cats for the starving workers.

I think hens' teeth and frog hair would be easier to find than any info from these people!

What do they think? we are gonna steal their nuclear secrets by asking the prices of some motors they build specifically to sell ! ! !


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

a friend ordered some diesel engines from India , 3 months to build about 10 of them .built in a dirt floor shop . He played with them for a month and sold them cheap.


----------



## sharp21 (Mar 11, 2008)

Here is a thread on bikeforums.net about hub motors. The links in the thread will get you the best hub for your $$$
http://www.bikeforums.net/showthread.php?t=326941
S.


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

Here was the last request that I sent to these morons....
Alex Wrote:
Perhaps you could tell me the price of the 14" hub motor, 72 volt, highest amp, highest watt, highest torque that you currently sell.

Also could you tell me the price on the 12" hub motor 24 volt, highest amp, highest watt and highest torque that is currently for sale.

Could you also include basic shipping info from Your country to the United States? I would also love any Import/Export info you could provide. An educated estimate is all I need.

That way I can have a maximum price and a minimum price to tell everyone.


Thanks for all of your help. Alex


Anyone here NOT understand what I asked?

THIS WAS THE RESPONSE.....
Hello SIr:

Thanks for your reply.

from now on we sell the 72v 5kw hub motor is highest power.

about the eletric cr hub motor,because of the larger power,so we don't have 24v,we have 48v-72v.

you should tell me the motor voltaga and wattage,the rim size you need,then I can tell you price.

best wishes,

susan

Can any company be any more pathetic than this?

These a$$$$holes have really gotten under my skin. I am not going to corerespond with them any more. I can find better uses for my time and money


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

Unfortunately thats the nature of the beast when it comes to research like this. Wheel motors in particular.

Its stupid becasue the idea is a century old, and its basically just an electric motor in a flat shape. Sooner or later, I may have to just try and build one because the suppliers that I found so far are either secretive, misleading, overpriced, or don't respond at all. Thanks for posting anyway though.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

If we dig around enough we will end up demystifying wheel motors, motor controllers, batteries . this is a lot simpler then ic engines automatic transmissions , 3ed members and drive shafts . Learning is the most important thing we can do except for passing what we learn to others . I have contempt hording of knowledge . john


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

aeroscott said:


> If we dig around enough we will end up demystifying wheel motors, motor controllers, batteries . this is a lot simpler then ic engines automatic transmissions , 3ed members and drive shafts . Learning is the most important thing we can do except for passing what we learn to others . I have contempt hording of knowledge . john


You said it!


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

While I was looking around the first time, When I located these, I happened across some hub motors with disk brakes allready attatched but, as my computer skills are limited, I accidentaly lost them. I am trying desperately to locate them again and when I do, it will be posted here.


----------



## aeroscott (Jan 5, 2008)

david85 said:


> You said it!


 I don't mean to under state building even the simplest of things , It's hard to build and always takes longer then anticipated . I just spent 6 months trying to pass a pipe welding test , it passed visual on wednesday sent it in for x ray should hear in a week or so . man that was / is hard .


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

I know what you mean about making a motor from scratch. But I have broken so many rules by now that my personal motto is "if some one else did it, than so can I". I've done ICE overhauls and even auto tranny rebuild/mods and if you had to learn from scratch, it would be easier to go electric from day one. Good luck with your wielding test, I've been lucky so far and didn't have to actually become certified yet.


*Alex, *is this the motor you were thinking of?

http://www.bluwavsystems.com/whitepapers/46kWHubMotor.pdf


Home page:

http://www.wavecrestlabs.com/


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

That is the one. I am so glad you found it as I was pulling my hair out. Thanks



david85 said:


> *Alex, *is this the motor you were thinking of?
> 
> http://www.bluwavsystems.com/whitepapers/46kWHubMotor.pdf


----------



## Janos Lin (Apr 3, 2008)

That particular hub motor is about 100 pounds. Thats a lot of unsprung weight to add to a car. It's effects will defintely be noticeable. The tires wont be able to follow the road surface nearly as well. This reduces handling, traction and also gives a rougher ride. It's better to have the motor as sprung weight instead and use driveshafts to connect it to the hub.

Janos


----------



## Alex Everett (Dec 26, 2007)

My thoughts were along the theory that these (one at each corner) would be perfect for larger heavier vehicles like trucks or classic big land yacht type vehicles. One person here was thinking about doing a TRI 5 Chevy and they are very heavy cars. I beam suspensions would work well with these motors. 55, 56, 57 Chevys have to weigh in at 4k to 5k lbs and would be very difficult to convert to electric without these.


----------



## pivux (Jul 13, 2020)

any updates if in 2020 hub motors for lighweight car are good idea?


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

I'd still say no, the physics haven't changed.


----------

